
Airbnb could “scan your online life” to see if you’re a suitable guest - finphil
https://www.standard.co.uk/tech/airbnb-software-scan-online-life-suitable-guest-a4325551.html
======
scottie-sch
Seems like a step towards what China is up to with their social credit score
concept. I can see this would be useful from a safety/business risk
perspective, but have concerns as to what this means from a personal
perspective. Who draws the line between what's good and bad, and how does this
take into account people change? IE., what was on my facebook feed 10 years
ago has no relation to who I am today.

~~~
finphil
Agreed, people change; what you did 10 or 5 years ago may not be a good
representation of who you are today.

